# cruze 1.8 thermometer display -40 celsius



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That is the display for ambient temperature.
It gets its information from the sensor that is located in the left side insert of the front bumper cover......you should see a small hole, behind which it is located.

By removing the screws holding the lower cover to the bumper cover on that side, you can access the wires plugged into the back of the sensor.
You may find these are either not fully seated, or may just need to be removed and replugged a couple of times to rub any corrosion off the terminals.
If there is no change, then I would be inclined to replace the sensor itself.

My suggestions are based on the belief the vehicle has never had any damage in that area of the cover......meaning the actual wiring harness has never been damaged or stressed.

Rob


----------



## EngKiat (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Rob

Thanks for the advice, will definitely look into it but do we have permanent solution for it?

Ek


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The sensor has no pattern of failure......if the connectors are corroded then you have to determine how moisture is getting into that area and resolve it.

If the sensor itself has failed.......well, sensors fail sometimes.....therefore, replacement would be considered reasonably permanent.

Rob


----------



## EngKiat (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Rob

I just checked it my self

I found it weird, as when i plug it back to the sensor, it show -40
But when i unplug it (not connected sensor), it back to normal.

I had test it few times, and the result is same as i explain here

Ek


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EngKiat said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> Im new here and i just recently brought used cruze.
> ...


Hello Ek,

I apologize for this! If you need any additional assistance, I would be happy to escalate this to the right people in Malaysia to help. Feel free to private message me your VIN, current kms, contact information and the preferred dealership. I look forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

EngKiat said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I just checked it my self
> 
> ...


I would suspect a short circuit in the sensor itself then.


----------



## EngKiat (Dec 23, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Ek,
> 
> I apologize for this! If you need any additional assistance, I would be happy to escalate this to the right people in Malaysia to help. Feel free to private message me your VIN, current kms, contact information and the preferred dealership. I look forward to your response!
> 
> ...


HI Patsy G
Thanks for your reply. i will let you know if i need someone to assist in Malaysia

Ek


----------



## EngKiat (Dec 23, 2014)

obermd said:


> I would suspect a short circuit in the sensor itself then.


Hi Rob

I temporary found a solution, which i unplug it from the sensor, and tape it with Electrical tape, to prevent from water, and hide it somewhere. Hope this last long before i send to service it


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EngKiat said:


> HI Patsy G
> Thanks for your reply. i will let you know if i need someone to assist in Malaysia
> 
> Ek


You're welcome, EK! I look forward to your additional updates . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GerryBob (Dec 4, 2014)

Eco 1.4l. Did the samething in the middle of summer. I used the remote starter in the cold weather and it has normalized the readout. Havent stopped using the remote since. We'll see this summer if the a/c functions.


----------

